# nel pomeriggio o di pomeriggio



## rosa rossa

Ciao a tutti!!!
Ho bisogno del vostro aiuto...
Le frasi che seguono sono giuste?
_Di pomeriggio esco con gli amici._(questa frase significa ''ogni pomeriggio?'')
_Nel pomeriggio il negozio apre alle 5_.(questa frase va bene?)
Grazie mille in anticipo!!!!


----------



## Despair

"_Di pomeriggio esco con gli amici" è giusta, ma non significa necessariamente "ogni pomeriggio":
-Cosa fai oggi? Di pomeriggio esco con gli amici.

Io direi: "Il/Di pomeriggio il negozio apre alle 5."
_


----------



## Astropolyp

Ciao

Le frasi sono giuste tutte e due. 

_Di_ e _Nel_ si usano in relazione ad eventi/azioni che avvengono tanto regolarmente, quanto una volta sola.

_Di solito di/nel pomeriggio vado a riposare._ (lo faccio tutti i giorni)

_Domani mattina devo studiare ma di/nel pomeriggio voglio andare in piscina._ (sto parlando solo di domani)


----------



## rosa rossa

Adesso l'ho capito bene.
Grazie tante!!!!!!


----------



## Joshua P.

Ciao a tutti, 

ho un dubbio e le mie ricerche finora non hanno portato a nessuno esito.
Comunque, non so esattamente se ci sia una differenza tra queste frasi:

Faccio sport il pomeriggio.
Faccio sport nel pomeriggio.
Faccio sport al pomeriggio. (meno usato però)
Faccio sport di pomeriggio.

Forse le prime tre frasi corrispondono a "faccio sport questo pomeriggio", mentre l'ultima frase significa "di solito faccio sport di pomeriggio, non di sera, di mattina, ecc.", quindi indica un'azione ripetuta. 

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Lituano

Salve! Scusate amici, però secondo la Accademia della Crusca "il pomeriggio=di pomeriggio". Cordiali saluti!


----------



## Thime

Joshua P. said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> ho un dubbio e le mie ricerche finora non hanno portato a nessuno esito.
> Comunque, non so esattamente se ci sia una differenza tra queste frasi:
> 
> Faccio sport il pomeriggio.
> Faccio sport nel pomeriggio.
> Faccio sport al pomeriggio. (meno usato però)
> Faccio sport di pomeriggio.
> 
> Forse le prime tre frasi corrispondono a "faccio sport questo pomeriggio", mentre l'ultima frase significa "di solito faccio sport di pomeriggio, non di sera, di mattina, ecc.", quindi indica un'azione ripetuta.
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!



Ciao Joshua, personalmente non avverto nessuna differenza tra le quattro frasi che hai proposto. Penso che solo il contesto in cui vengono pronunciate possa in qualche modo chiarire se si tratta di un'azione abituale o altro.


----------



## Adriana Dal Ponte

Salve! Ho alcuni dubbi sulle preposizioni giuste davanti ai nomi delle parti del giorno.
Di mattina o di mattino/di pomeriggio o nel pomeriggio/ di sera o nella sera...
Tutti sono corretti? E in questi casi si può usare in...?
Grazie


----------



## Starless74

Adriana Dal Ponte said:


> Di mattina o di mattino / di pomeriggio o nel pomeriggio/ di sera o nella sera...


Salve, Adriana
vedi risposta _#7_: dipende dal contesto.

- _*di mattina*_ è la forma standard;
- se vuoi usare _mattin*o*_ (con la "o" finale) allora dirai: _*al* *mattino*_;
- _*nel *_si usa solo con _*pomeriggio*_: _*nel mattino*_/_*nella mattina*_ e _*nella sera*_ non si usano per descrivere azioni abituali (e raramente anche altrove).


Adriana Dal Ponte said:


> in questi casi si può usare in...?


_In_ (preposizione semplice) non si usa mai per le parti della giornata.


----------



## sarpantra

rosa rossa said:


> Ciao a tutti!!!
> Ho bisogno del vostro aiuto...
> Le frasi che seguono sono giuste?
> _Di pomeriggio esco con gli amici._(questa frase significa ''ogni pomeriggio?'')
> _Nel pomeriggio il negozio apre alle 5_.(questa frase va bene?)
> Grazie mille in anticipo!!!!


Secondo me è un problema di uso della lingua. Se leggi un manuale di grammatica le regole per DI / NEL sono molto precise.
In realtà oggi gli italiani hanno un uso regionale molto marcato e riconoscibile.
Un italiano del Nord Italia non direbbe quasi mai "Lavoro IL sabato", ma direbbe "Lavoro DI sabato". In entrambi i casi significa OGNI.
La stessa cosa per l'altra coppia con significato di "OGGI pomeriggio":
Al Nord --> "Lavoro AL pomeriggio"
Al Sud --> "Lavoro NEL pomeriggio"
Non sono sicuro al 100% ma penso ci sia una ragione storica.
Il Nord è stato influenzato dalle lingue gallo-provenzali ( in francese DI lunedi è DU ) invece il Sud Italia è stato influenzato dalle lingue iberiche ( NEL pomeriggio - EN  o POR - --> NEL balcone - EN EL... )


----------



## bearded

La distinzione - e quindi la riconoscibilità regionale - nell'uso delle preposizioni non mi sembra così netta come descritto da sarpantra.  Qui nel Nord si dice indifferentemente 'lavoro al sabato ' oppure 'lavoro di sabato',  'vado dal dottore di pomeriggio' oppure 'vado dal dottore nel pomeriggio'. La distinzione la vedo piuttosto tra azioni abituali e non abituali, oppure con precisazione o meno dell'orario.
Il Nord, più che influenzato ''dalle lingue gallo-provenzali'', è influenzato dai propri dialetti gallo-italici...  E in francese, per dire ''lavoro di lunedì'', non si usa assolutamente 'du' - ma non posso dire altro perché siamo nel Solo italiano.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


sarpantra said:


> Al Sud --> "Lavoro NEL pomeriggio"


io del sud, al sud, (non) lavoro di pomeriggio.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Per chi  ritiene che _il pomeriggio, la sera, il mattino/la mattina, _con valore avverbiale_, _sia marcato regionalmente:
pomerìggio in Vocabolario - Treccani
mattina in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## Pietruzzo

L'uso che mi è familiare è il seguente.
Di/il pomeriggio: uso abituale.
A/nel pomeriggio : in un giorno specifico.


----------



## Arnoldas

Pietruzzo said:


> L'uso che mi è familiare è il seguente.
> Di/il pomeriggio: uso abituale.
> A/nel pomeriggio : in un giorno specifico.


Scusa Pietruzzo, solo a Salento oppure in tutta l'Italia? 🤔


----------



## Pietruzzo

Arnoldas said:


> Scusa Pietruzzo, solo a Salento oppure in tutta l'Italia? 🤔


A quanto sembra l'uso è differenziato a livello regionale. Io per esempio non userei mai "di pomeriggio" per  "oggi pomeriggio", come è stato suggerito nel post #2.


----------



## Arnoldas

Pietruzzo said:


> A quanto sembra l'uso è differenziato a livello regionale. Io per esempio non userei mai "di pomeriggio" per  "oggi pomeriggio", come è stato suggerito nel post #2.


Ho capito. Grazie Pietruzzo. Buon fine settimana. 🤗


----------



## Aikaterine18

Ciao, 

Si potrebbe dire, cioè stabilire come regola (similmente come è stato fatto per pomeriggio sopra) che A + articolo, DI o l'articolo determinativo con mattina o sera può significare sia la  mattina/sera di oggi o domani che ogni mattina/sera?
Per esempio:
Sono andata dal medico la mattina/alla mattina/di mattina. (oggi mattina)
Vado in palestra la mattina/alla mattina/di mattina(ogni mattina, di solito)?
Non sono sicura che la stessa regola si potrebbe dire per notte:
Andrò a trovarlo di notte/la notte/alla notte(questa notte).
I cani abbaiano la notte/di notte/alla notte(ogni notte, di solito).


----------



## Starless74

Mi associo a quanto già detto da Pietruzzo in #14 e #16:


Aikaterine18 said:


> Sono andata dal medico la mattina/alla mattina/di mattina. (stamattina)


Significa che ci sono andata di mattina ma non necessariamente la mattina di oggi.


Aikaterine18 said:


> Vado in palestra la mattina/alla mattina/di mattina (ogni la mattina, di solito)?


Significa che di solito ci vado di mattina ma può essere anche una sola volta alla settimana, non per forza ogni mattina.


Aikaterine18 said:


> Andrò a trovarlo di notte/la notte/alla notte (questa notte ).


Ci andrò quando è notte, ma potrebbe accadere anche tra un mese.


Aikaterine18 said:


> I cani abbaiano la notte/di notte/alla notte (ogni notte, di solito).


Vedi sopra per la palestra. Se devo intendere ogni notte, lo devo specificare (oppure dire: "abbaiano *sempre*, di/la notte")
Caso particolare: "abbaiare *a*..." significa di per sé abbaiare *contro* qualcosa/qualcuno (ad esempio: _abbaiare alla luna_).


----------



## lorenzos

A quanto detto da Starless aggiungo


Aikaterine18 said:


> Sono andata dal medico la mattina/alla mattina/di mattina. (oggi mattina)


_Per le medicazioni sono andato dal medico ogni mattina per una settimana.
Per le medicazioni andavo dal medico la mattina _(ogni mattina oppure ogni due giorni).


Aikaterine18 said:


> Andrò a trovarlo di notte/la notte/alla notte(questa notte).


_A fare assistenza/compagnia a mio zio (di giorno ci andrà mia sorella) io ci andrò la notte._ (tutte le notti finché avrà bisogno).


----------



## bearded

Aikaterine18 said:


> oggi mattina


Osservazione marginale: in italiano non esiste ''oggi mattina''.  Intendevi dire ''stamattina'' oppure ''ogni mattina''?


----------



## Aikaterine18

Ciao,

Si potrebbe dire, cioè stabilire come regola (similmente come è stato fatto per pomeriggio sop) che A + articolo, DI o l'articolo determinativo con mattina o sera può significare sia la  mattina/sera di oggi o domani che ogni mattina/sera?
Per esempio:
Sono andata dal medico la mattina/alla mattina/di mattina. (oggi mattina)
Vado in palestra la mattina/alla mattina/di mattina(ogni mattina, di solito)?
Non sono sicura che la stessa regola si potrebbe dire per notte:
Andrò a trovarlo di notte/la notte/alla notte(questa notte).
I cani abbaiano la notte/di notte/alla notte(ogni notte, di solito).


bearded said:


> Osservazione marginale: in italiano non esiste ''oggi mattina''.  Intendevi dire ''stamattina'' oppure ''ogni mattina''?


Intendevo dire "stamattina", ho sbagliato, per l'analogia con "ieri/domani mattina". Grazie per avermi corretto.


----------

